# Anyone used Petco's 15 day fish return policy?



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Anyone buy fish from Petco and made good on their 15 guarantee, which says if the fish days within 15 days of pruchase, bring it back for a refund or exchange?

Did they actually give you your money back, provided your tank water is clean?

curious,
steve


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

My local PetSmart has a 14 day gaurantee, and I've taken them up on it many times. They ask that you bring your receipt and the dead fish (in a sealed bag!) and will give you either a refund or exchange, as you wish. They've never given me grief or even asked to test my water. I would assume Petco would have a competitive policy. 

The biggest trouble I've had is getting healthy Angels from them. They've come down with fin rot, body slime, parasites of all sorts, you name it. It's getting pretty aggravating, but the 14 day gaurantee makes it worthwhile.


----------



## k_the_c (Oct 23, 2004)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> My local PetSmart has a 14 day gaurantee, and I've taken them up on it many times. They ask that you bring your receipt and the dead fish (in a sealed bag!) and will give you either a refund or exchange, as you wish. They've never given me grief or even asked to test my water. I would assume Petco would have a competitive policy.


My PetsMart will ask for a water sample. I haven't found it to be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I think one of the problems with Petsmart and angels is the salt cups they keep in their tanks since ALL of the tanks are salted. I asked why they did that for angels and others (not just livebearers), they kid mentioned "to help their slime coat". My GF and I tried angels from them before, but they always melted or died. I think we're going to save up for Altums and Discus from a breeder instead (sounds like we're looking for AKC puppies!!)


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah, I'll probably have more luck with Altums from a breeder than Scalares from PetSmart. I just can't resist these gorgeous classic Silver Scalares I keep seeing at PetSmart, only to have them barely survive the 14 day quarantine period.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Georgiadawgger said:


> (sounds like we're looking for AKC puppies!!)


AKC puppie's in a planted tank?!?!.. I want to see a picture of that!.. :wink:


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Just curious to see if you guys quarantine your angel's for about a month before you release them in the planted tank..Hope it's not a stupid question.. :icon_bigg I see Sam does....I dont have a quarantine tank yet, an I do plan on getting some angel's.. roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

All fish should be quarantined. Angels or otherwise. 

I use a bare 10G with some plastic plants for quarantining new, small fish.

Mike


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Yup, my QT is a sponge filter and some plastic plants...maybe some hornwort or anacharis too.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

My local Petco requires water test for dead fish refund.
My LFS does the same (and worse). 
I think this is pretty common.

Walmart doesn't test your water when you return a dead fish, I wonder why... 
But then again, all my Walmart fish are still alive (not a single casualty!)


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

I laughed when I read your Walmart comment -- the fish you bought there still being alive.

I feel the same about my Petco. Bought 5 Ottos there 2 weeks ago and all are still alive -- and these are known to croak easily. I think places like Petco, Petsmart, Walmart are like fish bootcamp, if they survived there, there's a good chance the will survive at home. Toughens them up. Now, I'm not saying all the fish there are gems, but I seem to have more luck there than at the LFS. Just bought 10 Praecox Rainbows on Monday from an average-above average LFS and 3 are already dead. Maybe it's Petsmart's 15 day "peace of mind" that makes me think of them more favorably. And some of the bold lettered NO REFUNDS ON FISH at certain LFS's doesn't always put your mind at ease either. To be fair, I did call the LFS and they kind of implied they "might" be able to do something if things don't improve with the fish I bought. A couple replacements couldn't hurt and I'd be more inclined to do business there in the future. Then again, I know there needs to be in policy in place to protect the LFS from the casual buyers who kill fish by the dozens.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I dont really quarantine my fish. Although I wouldn't buy them if I felt they weren't perfectly healthy and from a reputable store. I try to stay away from diseased tanks as well.


----------



## equinecpa (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess I got lucky with my angels from Petco. I bought 3 in September, one died 2 weeks ago (his growth was stunted) but the other 2 are monsters now! They have grown from nickel sized to bigger than dollar sized. I will be getting a couple more when they get them in - they get beautiful assorted vieltails.

Carolyn


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm ashamed to say that some fish do bypass the QT tank and get dropped right into the established tank. But I've had bad experiences with adding Angels right in. These guys carry a ton of diseases. Hexamita, Fin Rot, Body Slime, Columnaris, Gill Flukes, and these nasty elongated parasite looking things on their fins like the one guy I've got in QT right now. He seems to be doing fine, I'm just waiting for the Melafix to knock the suckers off.
QT is just a $10 ten gallon tank with a sponge filter, air pump, and a heater. Oh and some floating Hydrocotyle leucocephala.


----------

